# new member from holland



## bertbolderheij (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi there,

new on this forum, browsing the internet i stumble over this site looks promising.
last year bought me a set of weels with some equipment to sleep in and i liked it however last year in north devon stumbled over a small wall of 5o cm high or about 17' fell on the right elbow as a result i need a operation next month.
the funny thing was 5 minutes afterwards a 3 teens about 13 years of age frog walked in front of the camper showing off how i walked or limped biding my pain in front of the camper, at first i was not amused (read pissed off) but 5 minutes later lol. this year may go again to your beautiful island and spend some time to intiate a tour for a party of 20 campers visiting gardens and so on for three week in 2011
my name Bert (like the scottish say it)


----------



## Belgian (Feb 14, 2010)

bertbolderheij said:


> Hi there,
> 
> new on this forum, browsing the internet i stumble over this site looks promising.
> last year bought me a set of weels with some equipment to sleep in and i liked it however last year in north devon stumbled over a small wall of 5o cm high or about 17' fell on the right elbow as a result i need a operation next month.
> ...


Dag Bert,
This site is easier to stumble over than a wall  I hope you soon will be OK.
Welkom op deze site. Je zal wel merken dat dit een goudmijntje is 
Keep us informed,
Groeten,
Leo


----------



## Deleted member 9215 (Feb 14, 2010)

hi ,bert
here in scotland we fall over walls all the time 

dunk


----------



## runnach (Feb 14, 2010)

Belgian said:


> Dag Bert,
> This site is easier to stumble over than a wall  I hope you soon will be OK.
> Welkom op deze site. Je zal wel merken dat dit een goudmijntje is
> Keep us informed,
> ...



Wachtever!!!...



Channa

Sorry only dutch word I know ....that and Ruud Van Nistelrooy

Welcome Bert have fun.

I had a lot of Dutch visitors when I was working in France, but i have a funny feeling the teenagers Dutch lessons were naughty words enough to make a nun blush 

Channa


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Feb 14, 2010)

dunk said:


> hi ,bert
> here in scotland we fall over walls all the time
> 
> dunk



 And home made shelters, allegedly.http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/wild-camping-meets-gatherings/8164-possible-borders-meet-27.html

  Welcome Bert.


----------



## Deleted member 9215 (Feb 14, 2010)

and most other things 

dunk


----------



## runnach (Feb 14, 2010)

Daar Bert.

Wilkom bij onze site ik hoop dat u vinden alle dingen die helpen bij u in uw reist om onze kusten.

Belgian is onze woonachtige hoofdvertaler genieten.

Channa

( bloody hell where did all tha tcome from )

What I tried to say was Bert welcome to the site, I hope you find plenty of info that helps when you visit our shores.

Belgian is our official linguist.

regards 

Channa


----------



## Belgian (Feb 14, 2010)

*Double dutch ?*



channa said:


> ( bloody hell where did all that come from )
> 
> Channa



..... Do I know 
You past the Dutch exams in glory, Channa 
Leo


----------



## runnach (Feb 14, 2010)

Belgian said:


> ..... Do I know
> You past the Dutch exams in glory, Channa
> Leo


courtesy of babbelfish 

Channa


----------



## n8rbos (Feb 15, 2010)

i can fall over my own feet lol welcome to the site m8


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Bert - nice to have you with us - 

John (Guernsey Donkey)

Info: http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html

Pics:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html


----------



## Dezi (Feb 15, 2010)

dunk said:


> hi ,bert
> here in scotland we fall over walls all the time
> 
> dunk



In this months Lancet (The magazine for the medical professional who can read) it states that long term beer drinking helps strengthen bones. Close observation also leads me to conclude that long term beer drinking makes you fall over. Is this yet another example of intelligent design?


----------



## Kris (Feb 15, 2010)

Welcome to this very useful site.  We ll catch up later.

Welkom op dit zeer nuttige site.  Wellicht praten we later met mekaar.

Greetings
Met vriendelijke groeten


----------



## ubuntu1 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Bert, welcome to the site.


----------



## Nosha (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello Bert, had our first trip to Holland last year... FANTASTIC!! 10days just outside Zandfort camping in the dunes, lots of superb cycle ways, very clean (apart from a lot of graffiti) and lots of flowers - love it!


----------



## Belgian (Feb 15, 2010)

Bertje, Bertje,
Nu zie je maar eerst in welk (onschuldig) gekkenhuis je terecht gekomen bent ;
but welcome again to this happy crowd 
Don't run away now (there are only a dozen of Dutch speakers overhere)
Met de beste groeten,
Leo


----------



## Polly (Feb 15, 2010)

Hia
I will just like to welcom you to the site 
I also was at holland last March/April stayed just outside Delft near IKEA also visited the Kuckenoff (excuse spelling) gardens fantastic and Kinderdyke love to go back I have pencilled in next March/April 2011


----------



## Belgian (Feb 15, 2010)

Polly said:


> Hia
> I will just like to welcom you to the site
> I also was at holland last March/April stayed just outside Delft near IKEA also visited the Kuckenoff (excuse spelling) gardens fantastic and Kinderdyke love to go back I have pencilled in next March/April 2011


Hi Polly,
Lovely you enjoyed Holland (BTW it's Keukenhof -'kitchengarden') and the mills of Kinderdijk ('childrensdike'). Only come back when we straighted out traffic problems around Antwerp. 
Love you,
Leo


----------



## Kris (Feb 15, 2010)

Leo,
zijn ze nog altijd aan het graven in 't stad?  Toen ik Vlaanderen verliet zo'n  20 jaar geleden waren ze al aan het graven?   't is natuurlijk mogelijk dat ze olie gevonden hebben op de leien!

Are they still digging in Antwerp?  When I left Flanders about 20 years ago they were already digging?  Of course it is possible they found oil  !


----------



## Belgian (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Kris,
No, they didn't find oil on the 'boulevard' only the 16th century 'Spanish' defences. Which was quite a mess, these things were solid build; not easy to have a sub-parking there ! I reccon they'll ever find everything but sand, briks and debris 
Another thing:
We had the biggest train accident around in Halle today: more than 18 killed 
3rd world begins in B  or; why does trains in Belgium (the only country on the continent !) drive LEFT ? 
Yours,
Leo


----------



## bmb1uk (Feb 15, 2010)

our condolences


----------



## Kris (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Leo

As long as I can drink my 'bolleke Koninck' on a terrace  near the townhall , I ll be happy .
Are you buying, Leo ,when I visit  Antwerp this year?  I might come and follow the Tour of Flanders but I am unsure if there will be enough space for a motorhome.

Joking apart, it is a tragedy with the traincrash.  The last serious traincrash in Belgium was the 'ramp van Kontich' and I cannot even remember when.

Best wishes

Kris


----------



## Belgian (Feb 16, 2010)

Kris said:


> Hi Leo
> 
> As long as I can drink my 'bolleke Koninck' on a terrace  near the townhall , I ll be happy .
> Are you buying, Leo ,when I visit  Antwerp this year?  I might come and follow the Tour of Flanders but I am unsure if there will be enough space for a motorhome.
> ...


Hi Kris,
Don't you have 'bollekes' downthere ? Be my guest then 
About the traincrash: 18 death now. The last accident was in 2001 in Pécros; and they failed to install a decent safety-system after all. Now they are shifting the joker from one to another. Disgusting 
hear from you, santé,
Leo


----------



## Kris (Feb 16, 2010)

Leo
All you can get here is Cognac, wine, Grimbergen, Stella, Pelforth, pastice, whiskey, ....
but no bollekes!

Another thing I noticed is the trains involved in the crash where wearing lots of graffity.
What a shambles.  Now you can understand why I left the country  (perhaps it started to go downhill from the moment I left?!)

Cheerio

Kris


----------



## Belgian (Feb 16, 2010)

Kris said:


> Leo
> All you can get here is Cognac, wine, Grimbergen, Stella, Pelforth, pastice, whiskey, ....
> but no bollekes!
> 
> ...



I completely understand Kris, going downhill fast. (it will soon be the 17th province of Morocco )
...  old trees aren't worth tranplanting .....
Cheers


----------

